# FF Penny!!! KIDDED PICS& update



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get so emotional when I can finally start a waiting thread! I don't normally do it though until I feel those first baby flutters. I came in from bedding everyone down tonite and DH asked me what was wrong because I was crying :wink: Silly me but feeling those kids move for the first time just makes me emotional.

Penny is due 2/10, and I will definately get some pics tomorrow! Her udder is growing and I am :drool: over her teat size already! Penny is my miracle goatie...it's been just about a year since I almost lost her and despite her odd behavior( she's just a tad mentally handicapped) she has been a dream come true for me....She comes from awesome milking lines and I have my buddy Steph to thank for her. Her full sister as a 2 year old FF had an awesome udder, capacious, easily milked and oh, my I could go on and on about her. Penny's littermate sisters are due to freshen a month after she is so Steph gets to see Penny's udder first.
Fair warning...be prepared for me to continue these long posts over the next 6-9 weeks because Bailey will be a 2nd freshener due 2/16 and Binkey a 5th due 2/24 :wink:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

OOOOOOHHHH!!!!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

Woo hoo! Can't wait to see pics and hear about progress!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

I'm all tuned in an waiting for more!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

Can't wait to see pictures and BABIES!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

Awww Congrats Liz, I am sure you are very excited about Penny's babies! I can't wait to see some pics! There is just something special about feeling those first flutters of life isn't there? Wow.. I just love it  
Sounds like Feb is going to be a BUSY month for you! Exciting!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

I am very excited for you--I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!!*

Ditto.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Heres Penny!! I did trim her udder area a little, she's got a nice handful at this point, 98 days bred....only 47 days to go! She's next to Binkey for comparison, Bink's due 2/23. Bailey is due 2/15...This is Binkeys 5th and Bailey's 2nd. I hope Bailey has 2 in there...Binkey normally has twins, her 3rd was a single. Penny I hope has at least 2, she's deep but not wide.Bailey is the first pic...Bink and Penny the 2nd one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Very pretty Does.....and they are getting big around.. :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Penny is soooooo darn cute, love that chunky monkey look she has!
Can't wait to see the babies she gives ya!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Good thing the mother-to-be is keeping her energy up.... munch, munch, munch. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Thats all she does!!! If you remember, last winter is when I posted video of her "shaking hands" for treats...she will start lifting her front hooves to shake as soon as she see's me cause she thinks I'm bringing more food!

LOL.....I also know what color my impending kids from all 3 will be....BLACK n WHITE! Chief is B/W and Hank is solid black with frosted ears and nose. Who knows though...they may surprise me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

Beautiful girls! How exciting!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added*

I simply cannot get enough of feeling babies move! Every time each of the 3 are on the stand to eat, my hands are all over their bellies and udders...I do think that Penny has 2 in there, though she's not wide, she's deep and the way they were bouncing around this morning there better be 2!
Bailey may also have 2...she's really deep this time, not wide like her last with a single...and well, Binkey is always wide, she looks like she swallowed a watermelon sideways. Chief has thrown moonspots and Binkey has also had a moonspotted kid...we shall see if I get any moonspots with these ones. And, I expect polled kids from Bink too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Penny is on day 117 today...I hope she goes closer to 145 than 150!
Udder is growing and though she is a long girl, she certainly looks deep enough to have 2 in there!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

They are beautiful.....I love rubbing preggo bellies too....girls must like it too.....when I walk in the pen both rub all over me to run their tummies...isn't it great~~!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

She looks good Liz. Im excited for you, I still have till the very end of Feb. the beginning of March. My first two 150 days is March 5. So I know they could go before that. But cant waite to see your babies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

So exciting! She is looking very nice!  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Thank you! I am excited and I can't wait to see her with a full udder, her teats are long and are becoming fat at this point, these pics were taken over a week ago and theres significant change already. I'll be getting some updated pics tomorrow as I'm vaccinating , they'll all be willing participants too cause everyone gets a cookie for being good.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

awwwe she's a cutie!  Can't wait to see what ahe has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

very nice indeed........ :thumb: :wink:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

I love her!  She's so cute! 
I have one due that day too, and then another on the 14th. It's my first time, but not my goats - they both have a couple kidding under their belts. I should do a thread soon...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Very cute indeed  I can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Thank you all! She is a very special lil' girl to me 

I had planned to get some pics but I had some unexpected issues come up so I did what I had to today in record time... Fed and watered everyone, filled hayracks and gave my 6 does their CD/T all in 20 minutes :wink: Good thing my girls are so co-operative!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

I just looked at your website.... I love the look of Rockabilly Ranch Chief! He should make some lovely babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Chief isn't too bad of a buck, he's not as long as I'd like to see and there were never any pics of his dams udder so I can't even brag him up on that  
He does have kids at 2 other farms and my wether Teddy is his son, which I think that the length of Bootsie, Teddy's dam...That breeding wasn't too bad, because Teddy is a really long boy :wink:

Chiefs other kids can be seen at http://www.gibsongoatfarm.com
The does are Viola Jane, Cloey and Jeanie on the Jr doe page

http://nigeriandwarfgoats.homestead.com/contact.html
Painted Lady and Miss Priss Missy are also Chiefs daughters

Here is a pic of Miss Penny's growing udder today...definate difference though she was not being very photogenic, and one of Penny and Binkey playing tough..Penny is on the left, I am so pleased with her growth, she's 19 months old and Binkeys turning 6 years in May.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

As you know Liz....I know nothing when it comes to udders, but I do know cute goats and your girls are sooooo darn cute! I get such a kick out of the who's the toughest game, my boys crack me up playing it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

It is something to see my only "baldy" Binkey with the other girls, she may not have horns but she sure knows how to use her head! Penny was the lowest in the pecking order for so long that she now will pick on anyone who's close to her..Binkey happened to be "it" today!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Penny is such a big girl already!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 28 days to go!*

Thank you! I am thrilled that the illness she had a year ago did not affect her growth, she is so long ! I didn't get a height on her yet but did a measurement from her withers to her hip and she's 23" long. I love it! And she looks proportioned too...her leg length compliments her body. I am anxious to see if she is hiding twins in there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 19 days to go!*

A little more than 2 weeks to go for Miss Penny! It's been so COLD here that I've not been out longer than neccesary to feed, water and do the daily baby kick checks.

Her udder is growing and so is Bailey's...she hits 145 on the 15th. Bailey has a bucky smelling poll too...please pray that she doesn't have a monster like she did with her FF :hug:

Penny seems to have started to drop too, her belly is lower and her butt is pointy looking, so I'm guessing she won't be much longer than 145.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! pics added 19 days to go!*

ohhhhhh.....the anticipation!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

I managed to get some quick pics at feeding time yesterday....Her udder is steadily growing and she has those "wrinkles" on either side of it on the inside of her hind legs...I'm so excited and nervous! I think though that there may be just one in there, I was hoping for twins but as long as it's a healthy delivery I'm ok with just one ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

She's so beautiful Liz! I love that white spot on her head and on her side too cute! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

I can almost GUARANTEE that they'll be Black and White :greengrin:

Though I may get surprised....her dam is a light cinamonny brown and she has 2 sisters that are red/white and the sire of these kids has thrown moonspots.

She's my "ventriloquist" goat....she talks to me without moving her mouth, I hear her and can see her "eyebrows" go up but she doesn't move her lips....So I guess I can add ventriloquist to her "talents" as she also shakes hands for cookies and likes to lick windows :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

AWE Penny is just to cute!!

I think she is long enough to be hiding twins *fingers crossed*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

She looks bigger than my FF and my girl had twins...so maybe twins for penny!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

What a beauty, Liz.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

:leap: baby bellies everywhere!!! Can't wait! We'll have to see who kids first! :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

Cant wait to see babies, hopefully twins. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

I agree....can't wait ...to see the cute babies..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 16 days to go! New pics*

12 days til she's on 145!!! She's been so good about getting on the milkstand too...eats her feed while I feel baby kicks. I swear though that if she had food in her mouth ALL DAY LONG she'd be the happiest goat in the world! She loves to eat!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 12 days to go! New pics*

I bet she could be hiding twins in there. I had a first freshener who literally didn't have a belly at all and popped out twins. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 12 days to go! New pics*

Wow it won't be long now! And I hear ya on having food all the time, my goats would be soooo happy! They circle around like vultures ready to dive in the minute I come into the pen with anything that might resemble food LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 12 days to go! New pics*

Getting closer.... :hug: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 12 days to go! New pics*

I can feel the excitement :leap: and she's not even mine, so you must be near bursting. This is definitely the best time and sure is grand when they let you feel their tummy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 12 days to go! New pics*

She's still a "touch me not" unless theres food involved! She never was a clingy type goatie, very independent and only takes attention when she wants it. I am excited...nervous too because well...I get the jitters when babies are coming due, every year, every time!

She also has gotten way more vocal if I'm late for afternoon feeding, she screams so loud that I can see her pink mouth open wide from the kitchen window...then once she see's me she's on the steps waiting to get on the stand.
She's actually gotten wider in the last week...udder is a teeny bit bigger too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

Hey, nice pics... she's gotten quite a bit bigger.. and that udder certainly looks fuller. I'm so excited too... Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

she looks pretty wide to me - hope you get some nice healthy twins


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

I agree, she looks wide, it won't be much longer! I can't wait to see what she has! 
And although I've only had a few kiddings so far I have to say I am right there with you on nerves! I am sooo nervous about my next 3 does kidding! They are our kids, and we worry about everything that can go right, and wrong. 
I can't even begin to think what it will be like when my own kids grow up and start having kids...OMG LOL!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

I can't wait she looks like twins to me!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

She just suddenly started to get wide in the last week...I'm not over graining so I really hope it's not a single that's getting bigger in there!

She's also reacting wierd to Heidi and Angels heats, she started to ride Heidi and does a "Billy goat growl" when Angel is close to her. I'm sure it's the pregnancy hormones making her goofy. I'm really wishing I had a web cam though...I'd love to be able to share my deliveries with all of you.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

Whooo HOOO! won't be long now! I'm right there with ya!! Good Luck, and happy kidding!! she'll have twins! :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

She's lookin pretty wide :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

Wow...she is wide...that is for sure..... but lookin good.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

she is very wide..and so beautiful...cant wait for pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*

Hopefully....she goes on day 147 when the weather breaks and it's a bit warmer! It's to be very cold the next few days....brrrrr!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

Oh my.... I pray ....she does wait... for better weather..... :hug: ray:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

So how is Penny doing today? any signs?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

She hits 145 Thursday and there is absolutely no sign of her getting ready :hair: Udder the same, ligs still tight and she only loves me when she knows I have food :wink: I have to work the rest of the sweek..except Wednesday and my nieces 10th birthday party is on Sunday...Bailey's due Tuesday...so who want to guess which one of those "inconvenient" days she chooses? :laugh:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

Yeah I know what you mean! Betsy hits 145 on Wednesday and she is in the same boat, she showed more signs 3 weeks ago!! My one son has his FFA chapter retreat this weekend and my other son has a valentines party Friday evening and I have to go see my dad for his birthday friday night as well, wanna bet she kids Friday!!! I bet Penny waits for Sunday, just as you are getting ready for the party! They both do this and they have lived up to that darn does code.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

Oh man.... :hug: ray:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 5 days to go! PICS*



HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, she looks wide, it won't be much longer! I can't wait to see what she has!
> And although I've only had a few kiddings so far I have to say I am right there with you on nerves! I am sooo nervous about my next 3 does kidding! They are our kids, and we worry about everything that can go right, and wrong.
> I can't even begin to think what it will be like when my own kids grow up and start having kids...OMG LOL!!!!


I am with you too, in the nerves department-our girl, Marcie is due to kid any time (not exactly sure on the date) but she is steadily getting bigger and today babies dropped. She is having a bit of discharge, but just makes me MORE anxious. This is our second kidding, so I need a few more under my belt so I won't feel so crazy during this time! I just can't wait to see those precious babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

logansmommy....lol, even having "a few" kiddings under your belt doesn't neccessarily mean you won't be crazy! I get anxious and nervous with each new kidding season...more so when it's a FF! Experience helps but so does a strong pot of coffee and fellow goat enthusiasts to help pass the time.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

Yeah Ive only been doing this for two years. But this will only be my second kidding season. Im getting so nervous and I still Have untill March 3rd. Well that is her 150th day and she delivered on 143 last year so she could go at end of month. But im already starting to worry. I think I will be crazy by the time this kidding season is over.

Liz cant wait to see what you get your goats are dolls.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

Awww, Thank you Joanie  They are my babies...a bit spoiled and act it sometimes but I still love them 

March will be here before you know it! You may even end up with babies before then...I'll be in baby goat heaven here and anxiously awaiting to see everyone elses kid's arrive safely :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*

I agree Liz, I have 3 kiddings under my belt and am still as nervous, anxious and excited as I was with the first one! I was alone with the third doe and it had been from Jul to Jan since our last kidding, but it went smoothly and thanks to this forum I remembered everything I needed to do! It does build up your confidence though, at least it did for me this last time  
It's sooo wonderful that we have this forum, and can share all our excitement, worries, EVERYTHING and others understand exactly what we are going through! My family and friends are like 'yeah, yeah okay...etc etc...' hehe...they just don't understand.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

Didn't get a pic to show BUT....after seeing her the same as she's been the last 2 weeks at feeding this morning, I went to visit her "grammy Steph" and her sisters&momma for a few hours. Went to feed at 5 and noticed that her udder has grown, it's tight on the left and filling but not so tight on the right. Her pooch is a tad more relaxed and her ligs are still tight, she's eating like she always does as if she'll never see food again! I have both cams on in the barn now, baby moniter on my night stand and I had to mark her horn tips with orange duct tape so DH knows which B/W goat he needs to be watching tomorrow while I'm at work...all he needs to do is call and I can be home in a flash! He also has Stephs numbers just in case I can't be here right away. NOW...IF she shows ANY sign that she's close when I feed at 4 in the am, I won't be going to work. I was really hoping she'd wait til the weather broke the end of the week, well, we all know that they never do as we wish they would!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

Oh, I can't wait to see her cute little kiddos, Liz! :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

She's looking good, Liz! :dance: Soooo excited for you! 
Crossing my fingers for some doelings.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

I'm anxiously waiting! Woooohooo, Do you want girls or boys?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: FF Penny!!! 3 days to go! PICS*



liz said:


> logansmommy....lol, even having "a few" kiddings under your belt doesn't neccessarily mean you won't be crazy! I get anxious and nervous with each new kidding season...more so when it's a FF! Experience helps but so does a strong pot of coffee and fellow goat enthusiasts to help pass the time.


 :hair: I am still here-and thanks for the kind words-hope your girl goes SOON! Mine, Marcie-who is a FF-is still hanging on-her ligs seem looser and her udder filled a LOT yesterday and she is not eating much. She is up with her buddy Jackie in the stall-hopefully this show will get on the road SOON! I'm still such a rookie with ligs-sometimes they feel like they are there, and sometimes no-it's kinda weird. ANYWAY-happy kidding for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

Any updates Liz?

Logansmommmy - Don't worry, I've had does that feel like ligs are gone, then suddenly the next time I check they are there, it's frustrating and their way of teasing us LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*



> Any updates Liz?


 :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

She's in labor... posty, ligs gone, mushy around her tail and is a talker!! She's nibbling on her hay but talking the same time


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

WOOOOHOOOOOO THATS AWESOME!

GOOD LUCK!

Prayers for a fast and healthy kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FF Penny!!! DAY 144 PICS& update*

Looking good Liz


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She had a rough start as the first :kidred: was a bit big headed...a little help with a little pulling and out she came....white with gray/blue patches and a very black spot on her pink nose. Face cleared and momma bonding as the 2nd was appearing....skinny, long and dinky Black and White :kidred: Pics coming soon! :leap: Miss Penny did awesome! Waiting on the placenta and both babies have nursed...I expressed the plugs and my goodness does Penny have such supple teats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats Liz!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.....can't wait to see them.... :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yippee! As a pygmy girl myself, I have to say that is a dang cute udder Miss Penny has! Congrats...


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my, I agree on the cute back end! And big congrats on the does, I bet they are adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny is a ND...And her udder texture is sooooo buttery soft! The pic above was during a contraction and she was squatted a bit. Her girls are doing wonderful...and they both alternate teats, smaller baby just goes under her and is back and forth til she's sleepy. I am so pleased with my girl, she squats as the babies nurse and just chews her cud contentedly til they're full.


----------

